# No sound on reinstallation, XP SP3 fix



## Haggis95 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been pulling my hair out today trying to sort this out,I've done everything that people have said on here, to no avail,I came across this little gem after hours of searching,and,I thought I'd share it with you all as I had noticed that a hell of a lot of people were having the same problem,and not just in this forum,I have posted this in another thread, but, I thought it deserved one of it's own 

This is a fix for the Windows XP service pack 3, no sound,no audio device problems, after reinstalling,if you do this exactly as written, then you won't have any problems

This requires some jiggery pokery with the registry,but,I can assure you all ,IT WORKS

_Edit : Source : http://boredsysadm.blogspot.com/2008/03/windows-xp-sp3-and-microsoft-hd-audio.html_



BoredSysAdm said:


> 1) Open Regedit and go to :
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CDSVersion
> 
> 2) Double-click CDSVersion and change it to 200, then restart your system.
> ...


I hope this will save a lot of us older ones from losing any more hair 

Tony

_Edit : please post your sources when you copy-paste instructions from the web._


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

congradulations, you have solved every possible sound installation problem with xp sp3


----------



## crayonman (Dec 20, 2008)

hey, i did this and it didn't work. i don't know what i'm doing wrong


----------



## crayonman (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm currently running Windows XP Performance Edition SP3


----------



## crayonman (Dec 20, 2008)

allright, i got it working allright. THANKYOU!!!! i love you. so, funny story, i was sure that the audio wasn't working because it would make a sound when i would try to adjust the tray audio, so i go to play COD 4 with volume blasted. boy that that a mistake!! it was freakin' loud all of a sudden, and i didn't even acknowlege it until it hit me that, oh wait.... THE SOUND IS WORKING!!!! SWEET! genius!


----------



## Haggis95 (Oct 22, 2008)

No worries mate,at least someone on here appreciates what I was trying to do,sorry for any offence caused by my outburst btw,I WAS trying to be helpful

best wishes 

Tony


----------



## BoredSysAdm (Jan 4, 2009)

Haggis95 - Not Cool copy/paste from my website w/o my direct permission. This is copyright infringement. Please just give link next time.

Thanks to fearless mod - justpassingby - justice partially restored . Kudos!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting, BoredSysAdm.

I've also added your source link to haggis95's other 2 posts.


----------

